# Sticky  Showcase your art and craft work here. Please read before posting



## Mike_User

Hi guys,

Firstly, we love to see your work shared here, we have so many talented members.
Unfortunately......
In line with the new 'no free advertising' rule that covers all types of income producing ventures regardless of amount we have to insist that members using the forum to showcase their work do not mention anything to do with selling, prices or taking commissions.
If a member is interested in buying a piece of work showcased here or wants to commission a piece of work all transactions must be done via PM.

Thanks so much,
The Horse Forum Team


----------

